# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Personin qe dashuron i ngjason babait/mamas.

## *~Rexhina~*

Pershendetje, 
Sot me beri pershtypje nje shprehie ne anglisht "you pick the one that is like one of your parents" ...ti zgjedh nje qe ngjason si nje nga  prinderve te tu...dmth qe ti dashurohesh me dike qe ka disa karakteristika apo tipare si pshm mamaja apo babai jot. A mendoni qe kjo shprehje eshte e vertet...sigurisht qe si ndodhet te gjitheve, por besoj se i ndodhen shume njerezve sidomos vajzave, mendoj qe femijet qe jane shume te afert me prinderit e tyre bien ne dashuri me dike qe i ngjasojn nga personaliteti apo fizika si nje nga prinderit e tyre. Pse mendoni qe kjo ndodhet? Dhe a mendoni qe kjo gje ju ka ndodhur ose do ju ndodhet juve?

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------------

Ashtu eshte!  :shkelje syri: 


----------------------------------------------------

----------


## PINK

LoL Rexhina .. nuk eshte e vertete !!

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk eshte ashtu.
Askush nuk ngjan me askend edhe aq shume.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

JO.. :buzeqeshje: 
mjafton te me ngjaje mua..un jam me e mira e mamit dhe e babit,kombinimi qe kerkoj esht ky :buzeqeshje: !!  :Lulja3:

----------


## Rebele

boll i kam dy (pleqte) edhe nje i trete me duhet (ti ngjaj)


nji... e dyta  

dua ti kem unik prinderit hehehe s'du te ngjajne me njeri tjeter hic  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> LoL Rexhina .. nuk eshte e vertete !!



Well mbaj nje histori qe na tregoj presoria e fizikes...po flisnim per duhanin dhe alkoolin dhe kjo na thote qe kishte nje shoqe dhe babain e kishte alkohlist, ishte shume i dashur me familjen por agresiv, burrin qe martoj vajza ishte alkohlist dhe agresiv. Besoj se kjo shprehje eshte e vertete, i perket disa njeherezve...nje person mund te terheqet tek nje vajze apo djale qe ngjason njecik prinderve te tij/saj...dhe disa veta nuk e ven re ne fillim, derisa e njofin me mire personin.


kjo tema nuk eshte qe ngjajn komplet me prinderve te tu...por kane disa karakteristika apo tipare te ngjashme...dhe mos thoni kurre qe s'do ju ndodhet, you'd be suprised  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

> Well mbaj nje histori qe na tregoj presoria e fizikes...po flisnim per duhanin dhe alkoolin dhe kjo na thote qe kishte nje shoqe dhe babain e kishte alkohlist, ishte shume i dashur me familjen por agresiv, burrin qe martoj vajza ishte alkohlist dhe agresiv. Besoj se kjo shprehje eshte e vertete, i perket disa njeherezve...nje person mund te terheqet tek nje vajze apo djale qe ngjason njecik prinderve te tij/saj...dhe disa veta nuk e ven re ne fillim, derisa e njofin me mire personin.


Ose me mire pyetja eshte: A kerkojme tek ai qe dashurojme te na jape apo krijoje te njejtin ambient familjar ne te cilin jemi rritur? Po! Pse? Sepse na pelqen te mos ndryshojme apo sepse kemi frike te ndryshojme dhe frike apo pertese ti ambientohemi dickaje te re etj etj. Shkurt: e panjohura na sikletos apo te pakten nuk eshte kurre zgjidhja jone e pare, me e shpejta apo e pamenduara.

P.S. Ky babai i kesaj historise me siper ishte ai qe vendoste "motin" ne familje me temperamentin dhe vesin e tij. Vajza ishte mesuar te shikonte tek mashkulli i familjes dike shume te dashur dhe njekohesisht agresiv. Nuk kishte pare me mire, s'diti te kerkonte me mire apo thjesht s'mund te ndihesh rehat apo e sigurte me dicka te ndryshme nga kjo.

----------


## FierAkja143

> Pershendetje, 
> Sot me beri pershtypje nje shprehie ne anglisht "you pick the one that is like one of your parents" ...ti zgjedh nje qe ngjason si nje nga prinderve te tu...dmth qe ti dashurohesh me dike qe ka disa karakteristika apo tipare si pshm mamaja apo babai jot. A mendoni qe kjo shprehje eshte e vertet...sigurisht qe si ndodhet te gjitheve, por besoj se i ndodhen shume njerezve sidomos vajzave, mendoj qe femijet qe jane shume te afert me prinderit e tyre bien ne dashuri me dike qe i ngjasojn nga personaliteti apo fizika si nje nga prinderit e tyre. Pse mendoni qe kjo ndodhet? Dhe a mendoni qe kjo gje ju ka ndodhur ose do ju ndodhet juve?


that is SO true! shume e vertet...tepakten per mua  :buzeqeshje: 
i wish buri qe do mar une te jet si babai im!!!...por shume e veshtire te gjesh nje te till!

----------


## Mina

Eshte interesante kjo teme. Ketu ka nje te vertete. Shume histori qe degjoj e konfirmojne kete fakt. Para disa ditesh, nje mikja ime me ftoi ne nje takim dhe kerkoi te me besonte nje shqetesim te vetin. Ajo tundohej nga mesazhet e dikujt qe nuk i perket aspak asaj por gjithsesi me tha qe kishte  nje atraksion te padiskutueshem. E kam analizuar kete fakt dhe kjo zonjushe, nepermjet ketyre preferencave (te medhenj ne moshe, te martuar, shume te pervuajtur etj) identifikon babain. Ka shume meshkuj qe duke ju drejtuar nenes se tyre, bejne deklarata te tilla si: A do te mund ta zgjedh bashkeshorten keshtu si ti?

----------


## gurl

Per meshkujt eshte e vertete qe ne shumica e meshkujve ne menyre te pavetedijshme kerkojne qe bashkshortja e ardhme te kete tiparet e nenes sepse per ta ajo eshte misherimi i femres perfekte. 

Ndersa per femrat varet shume nga lidhja qe ka pasur me babain, megjithate ato do kerkonin tek nje mashkull personalitetin e babait por jo dhe aq paraqitjen.

----------


## Leila

E vertete eshte, Rexhina. E kam vene re dhe tek ty. lol
Kur bie fjala per dike, e shoh qe do te te pelqente "tough" si babai jot.
Ndersa une... tolerant, si i imi.
Per te dyja sekset eshte e vertete kjo. Dikur edhe do e shpjegoja kete fenomen, por keto dite me mjafton te them po ose jo.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Sigurisht qe eshte e vertete. Jemi te shenjuar thellesisht nga imazhi i prinderve tane ne karakterin tone, ndaj dhe ne menyre ta pandergjegjshme kerkojme ata partnere qe pasqyrojne cilesi te prinderve tane. 
Dmth eshte ceshtje brumimi.

----------


## FLORIRI

Po! eshte e vertete, por vetem per adoleshentet.

----------


## Sharmja

Sigurisht qe eshte e vertete  :buzeqeshje: 

Cfaredo maredhenie te kemi patur me prindrit ka padiskutim dicka qe na ka terhequr tek ata dicka qe e kemi admiruar dhe qe do te donim ta zoteronim vete. Duke qene qe nuk kemi patur mundesi te zgjedhim gjenet qe na jane percuar neve e kerkojme kete/keto tipar(e) karakteristik(e) tek partneri.

Une kerkova shume partnere te ndryshem nga im ate dhe nuk pata sukses (kerkim adoleshente) kur arrita ta kuptoja cfare doja gjeta njeriun e duhur dhe krijova lidhjen qe deshirova.

Jo per gje por si i thone nje fjale opposites attract dhe nese une marr zjarr kot im shoq ashtu si  im ate kane tolerancen te durojne sa te mbaroje stuhia  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Po! eshte e vertete, por vetem per adoleshentet.


pse vetem per adoleshentet?  :sarkastik:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ncuqqqqqq un munohem me e zgjedh te kunderten e prinderve lool

----------


## Piranha

Pak A Shume Na Pelqen Te Gjitheve Te Marrim Tiparet Dhe Karakteristikat Me Te Mire Ne Familje Dhe Kjo Do Te Na Pelqente Dhe Per Te Dashuren Tone.... 
Ne Djemte Pastaj Kur Jemi Te Vegjel Jemi "te Perkedhelurit" E Mamase Dhe Na Pelqen Shume Qe Edhe Te Dashurat Tona Te Na Falin Kete Dashuri Qe Pak Nga Pak Mungon Me Rritjen E Personit Dhe Berjes Burre........

----------


## striptella

Burri im eshte bjond kurse baba im o brun.Por ata ngjajne nga karakteri sepse te dy jane burra shqipetare.lol

----------


## SH_S_SH

Ka njefare te vertete.Une mendoj qe ka lidhje me kultin e femijes per prindin.

----------

